# Strongest person Totsuka can seal?



## Ersa (May 30, 2014)

Assuming the person gets hit.



Who can resist this matchless sacred weapon that is considered a divine power by Kishimoto?


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Itachi solos.


----------



## Ersa (May 30, 2014)

Serious question though. 

What do you think would happen if it hit say a Bijuu? It's already absorbed someone with Bijuu levels of chakra for example (Nagato).


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (May 30, 2014)

Considering the legendary weapons were hyped by Kaguya (possibly belonged to her), they're probably effective against Bijuu and Juubi Jins. 

If the sword actually lands, it can finish *nearly* anyone. When I say that, there are people that can work around the weapons and kill Itachi.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (May 30, 2014)

If you get hit you die.


----------



## BroKage (May 30, 2014)

Anyone who's not currently using Izanagi or some chakra-absorbing/spiritual energy-absorbing jutsu is sealed.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 30, 2014)

Raikagernaut can seal the Hachibi completely by the Amber Purifying Pot, so assume Totsuka sword is at least on par with the treasures, then logically all Bijuus can be sealed in the same way. Still, the Jubi can't be dealt by the pot due to whatever plot reason lol so I'll just say Totsuka may stop at Jubi and monsters above (Aka RS Family).

The difference is if Itachi can release the sealed object, since technically the Bijuu isn't dead so it won't be reformed like the Yin Kurama chakra in Minato's stomach.


----------



## Stermor (May 30, 2014)

it is idiotic to think totsuka could seal the tailed beast (atleast for any lentgh of time). remember itachi wanted peace as his dream.. but he got totsuka and would just visit child gaara and seal him to prevent the hole war mess.. 

we can be pretty sure totsuka even if it could seal a bijuu (nagato is not a good example) it would break out in moments.. which is what minato actually stated, and why naruto had to be a jinchuuriki..


----------



## Trojan (May 30, 2014)

probably everyone except 3rd Raikage, Katsuyu, the Bijuus. 
Because the sword needs to cut through them, and I don't see that happening here. 

in addition to the Izanagi users probably...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 30, 2014)

Nagato


----------



## Nikushimi (May 30, 2014)

It can seal anyone if it pieces them; Kishi never gave us any reason to believe otherwise.

The only probable exceptions are the characters that seem to break all the rules--namely Kaguya and any of the Juubi Jinchuuriki. But that's simply by virtue of the fact that they are at the top of the shinobi food chain, and if _anyone_ can do it, it would be them.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 30, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Serious question though.
> 
> What do you think would happen if it hit say a Bijuu? It's already absorbed someone with Bijuu levels of chakra for example (Nagato).



It would seal any Bijuu it pierces, though I have doubts that it would be able to seal the Juubi--mainly because the Juubi was hyped to be this enormously powerful thing that even Kaguya and her spawn drew their power from; the Totsuka Blade doesn't really have that level of hype.

But the likes of Shukaku, Gyuki, and even the Kyuubi? Yeah, they get sealed if they get pierced.


----------



## Alex Payne (May 30, 2014)

EMS Madara and Hashirama, 9 bijus.

Jubi, its hosts, NaruSasu with gifts and people above are likely to resist the sealing. Not sure about living Rinnegan Madara, I suspect that with both eyes he could channel enough Rinnegan-goodness to resist too.


----------



## ueharakk (May 30, 2014)

The only things I don't see it sealing are people who can break the gourd/cut the blade, people who can teleport away before they are sealed, or people who have so much chakra that they can't fit inside the bottle.

I think people with onmyouton or an attack powerful enough to destroy the blade/gourd would fall into the first category, as they could just sever the totsuka blade and prevent themselves from being sucked into the gourd, or just destroy the gourd itself.  
There are only 4 people who we know of that could possible fit the second category, and 3/4 of them would still die from wound in their stomach after teleporting.
It's possible that no one falls into the third category since the juubi can be sealed in the body of a human.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 30, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> It would seal any Bijuu it pierces, though I have doubts that it would be able to seal the Juubi--mainly because the Juubi was hyped to be this enormously powerful thing that even Kaguya and her spawn drew their power from; the Totsuka Blade doesn't really have that level of hype.
> 
> But the likes of Shukaku, Gyuki, and even the Kyuubi? Yeah, they get sealed if they get pierced.





alex payne said:


> EMS Madara and Hashirama, 9 bijus.
> 
> Jubi, its hosts, NaruSasu with gifts and people above are likely to resist the sealing. Not sure about living Rinnegan Madara, I suspect that with both eyes he could channel enough Rinnegan-goodness to resist too.



How can you be so sure that it would seal _nine_ bijuu? Even sealing the Kyuubi seems like a push. The Kyuubi's chakra reserves are so vast that not even the Death God could store all of it's chakra - Minato needed to seal half of it in Naruto to circumvent that. If the Death Demon Seal couldn't do such a thing, then what is to say that Itachi's Totsuka blade could do it?

Sealing the Juubi is completely out of the question since it's chakra is apparently endless.​​


----------



## Bonly (May 30, 2014)

Juubi Jins, and Current Naruto+Sasuke are the only people I see not getting sealed, every other person should if they get pierced.


----------



## Alex Payne (May 30, 2014)

I meant each biju individually, not one swing. 

Shiki Fujin is tied to user's abilities. Old wounded Sarutobi was unable to drag Orochimaru's soul out. It might be the same with Minato and Kyubi. He does indeed say that it is simply conceptually impossible to seal Kyubi. Which doesn't make sense because full Kyubi was _sealed_ in Mito and later Kushina. And we saw Madara sealing 50% Kyubi with 8 bijus in one go. And Obito sealing _Jubi_ inside himself. So imo - it was either Minato's own limitations or Shiki Fujin's.

Kishi for some reason doesn't limit fuinjutsu much. It took a simple set of handseals for wounded Obito to seal Jubi inside himself. Mist put Sanbi inside Rin whose chakra/body is in no way or form suitable for biju storage. Amber Pot sealed 6-tailed Kinkaku without any issues. Both Shukaku and 50% Kurama were put in infants - so those seals were keeping all that power completely in check.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 30, 2014)

Juubi Host Kaguya.


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 30, 2014)

Nagato of course


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (May 30, 2014)

Probably only the God Tiers could find a way around it, so I'll say it could seal anyone up to and including Shodai.


----------



## Vice (May 30, 2014)

It's sealing power isn't in question, it's piercing power is.

It's not doing anything to Perfect Susanoo, speed freaks or durability freaks like the Raikagenaut.


----------



## Sans (May 30, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> How can you be so sure that it would seal _nine_ bijuu? Even sealing the Kyuubi seems like a push. The Kyuubi's chakra reserves are so vast that not even the Death God could store all of it's chakra - Minato needed to seal half of it in Naruto to circumvent that. If the Death Demon Seal couldn't do such a thing, then what is to say that Itachi's Totsuka blade could do it?
> 
> Sealing the Juubi is completely out of the question since it's chakra is apparently endless.​​



Your argument is more that Minato's fuinjutsu isn't adequate, not that the Death God isn't enough.

Unless you want to argue Kushina ~ Hashirama's Wife > Death God as well.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 30, 2014)

Vice said:


> It's sealing power isn't in question, it's piercing power is.
> 
> It's not doing anything to Perfect Susanoo, speed freaks or durability freaks like the Raikagenaut.



We have no way of knowing if it can or can't pierce the 3rd Raikage; their feats don't tell us.



Godaime Tsunade said:


> How can you be so sure that it would seal _nine_ bijuu? Even sealing the Kyuubi seems like a push. The Kyuubi's chakra reserves are so vast that not even the Death God could store all of it's chakra - Minato needed to seal half of it in Naruto to circumvent that. If the Death Demon Seal couldn't do such a thing, then what is to say that Itachi's Totsuka blade could do it?
> 
> Sealing the Juubi is completely out of the question since it's chakra is apparently endless.​​



The way Minato phrased it, I got the impression that he was saying HE couldn't do it with Shiki Fujin; I do believe the seal would hold all of the Kyuubi if used by someone with enough power (like Madara).

The Kyuubi has been sealed before, after all--just look at Mito and Kushina. Even though that probably wasn't done with Shiki Fujin, it proves that the feat is within the ability of some people/things in the history of the shinobi world. It's not impossible.

EDT: Ninja'd by Komnomnomopolis.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 30, 2014)

alex payne said:


> Shiki Fujin is tied to user's abilities.



To some extent, but I'm sure all technique's have their limitations. Also, is it not possible that the Totsuka sword is also tied to its user's abilities (along with having a limitation of its own?) 



> Old wounded Sarutobi was unable to drag Orochimaru's soul out.
> It might be the same with Minato and Kyubi. He does indeed say that it is simply conceptually impossible to seal Kyubi. Which doesn't make sense because full Kyubi was _sealed_ in Mito and later Kushina.





Komnenos said:


> Your argument is more that Minato's fuinjutsu isn't adequate, not that the Death God isn't enough.
> 
> Unless you want to argue Kushina ~ Hashirama's Wife > Death God as well.





Nikushimi said:


> We have no way of knowing if it can or can't pierce the 3rd Raikage; their feats don't tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bare in mind though, that every single jinchuuriki of the Kyuubi has been an Uzumaki with an extraordinary life force. While most shinobi die upon having such copious amounts of chakra sealed into them, some select individuals are great enough to survive. Even though Kushina and Mito's bodies should not have been capable of containing that much chakra, it is plausible that their own chakra and life energy is what _ultimately_ allowed them to keep it contained. I would guess, then, that that is why they were selected or reasoned to be strong enough to become vessels. The Death God may simply have been incapable of possessing such a powerful chakra.



> And we saw Madara sealing 50% Kyubi with 8 bijus in one go. And Obito sealing _Jubi_ inside himself. So imo - it was either Minato's own limitations or Shiki Fujin's.



True, but Madara did that with the empty shell of the Juubi itself. Even just a small portion of the Juubi's power is going to be incredibly potent. 



> Mist put Sanbi inside Rin whose chakra/body is in no way or form suitable for biju storage.



This is also true . . but, that was after Madara had physically experimented on her. Most shinobi die from having a bijuu sealed inside them, or at the very least are incapable of containing it [1] Either Rin did in fact have a compatible body, or Madara experimented with her body when he put a puppet seal on her, just as he did with Obito. 



> Amber Pot sealed 6-tailed Kinkaku without any issues. Both Shukaku and 50% Kurama were put in infants - so those seals were keeping all that power completely in check.



6-Tailed Kinkaku possessed only a tiny fragment of the Kyuubi's chakra, it would be easily sealed. And yes, true, but the bodies of those infants also played a role. They were deemed compatible, whereas some others were not.​​


----------



## Vice (May 30, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> We have no way of knowing if it can or can't pierce the 3rd Raikage; their feats don't tell us.



Not with his Lightning Armor activated.


----------



## trance (May 30, 2014)

Certainly someone with a high enough durability can resist even being pierced in the first place. Of course, that's _still_ a limited amount of people.


----------



## Cognitios (May 30, 2014)

Piercing doesn't mean stabbing through, it can mean just barely getting through the upper layer of skin.
I think anyone but Juubijins and above would be a good estimate.


----------



## trance (May 30, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Piercing doesn't mean stabbing through, it can mean just barely getting through the upper layer of skin.
> I think anyone but Juubijins and above would be a good estimate.



I wouldn't _entirely_ exclude Raikagenaut, though.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (May 30, 2014)

It seals anyone doubt there are exceptions


----------



## Ether (May 30, 2014)

It seals nearly everybody except Juubi Jins, Current Naruto & Sasuke, and anybody above them. The Third Raikage is a viable option to resist Totsuka but he would probably end up getting sealed.
@OP- What do you define as hit? Does it mean it already pierced through them? Is it trying to pierce through the person?


----------



## Jagger (May 30, 2014)

sanninme rikudo said:


> It seals anyone doubt there are exceptions


We're not too sure of that. Totsuka was regarded to be one of the sealing methods by Zetsu and, then, by the DB. 

However, the power-levels in this manga has been escalating quite fast since the last time Itachi used his sword. The Juubi's Jinchuurikis are just merely above the common logic of shinobi. Obito said so himself and he's probably one of the weakest Jinchuuriki the Juubi ever had.


----------



## ARGUS (May 30, 2014)

Totsuka blade could most likely seal anyone if it hits,,,,, 
anyone bar the sages family, naruto/sasuke,  annd JJ,,, 
the only exceptions might be 
-Third Raikage,,,,- The blade wont pierce through
-Juubi - Its far too durable
-possibly the kurama avatar


----------



## Remsengan (May 31, 2014)

If Totsuka could seal a Bijuu couldn't Itachi just seal one and make the weapon impossible to find?  Seems to me like that would completely screw up Madara.


----------



## Rain (May 31, 2014)

It would seal anyone.


----------



## KyuubiFan (May 31, 2014)

There are two possiblities: it's a physical sword with sealing abilities or it's a pure chakra sword.

If it's the former anyone that can resist piercing physical attacks can defend against it - JJs, Susano'o users, Kamui phasers, Sandaime Raikage, Kurama and BM Nardo.

If it's the latter anyone who can repel or absorb chakra can block it - JJs, Rin'negan users, Kamui phasing.

In either case, any incarnation of Madara and Obito can resist it, the others may or may not be affected.


----------



## Turrin (May 31, 2014)

We don't really know enough about the mechanics of Totsuka Sword, to pin down exactly who it can can't seal.


----------



## Alex Payne (May 31, 2014)

Remsengan said:


> If Totsuka could seal a Bijuu couldn't Itachi just seal one and make the weapon impossible to find?  Seems to me like that would completely screw up Madara.


Make it impossible to find for _Madara_ and Zetsu? That's sounds even more difficult than sealing bijus.


----------

